# Uterine contractions (discomfort)



## JulesofColorado (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a pt who came into the ER at 32 weeks pregnant having contractions. The pt was transferred to another facility as our facility is not equipped for obstetrics. 
Anyway, I came up with 661.93, but am unsure if this is the correct code since the dr wasn't sure if she was in labor or not.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BarbSlattery (Jul 16, 2009)

Was the "documentation" stating the patient was having contractions? If so, I use threatened labor the 644.03 because she was 37 weeks or less.  If the documentation states for example "abdominal pain" I would use  use 646.83 for (other complications during pregnancy) and the symptoms documented such as 789.00 for abdominal pain.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 17, 2009)

The Physician T-Sheet states contractions, however, the ER dictation states uterine discomfort for Admit and Final diagnosis.


----------

